# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Eet je gezond en slank met kelp, zeewier en algen

## FRANCOIS580

We willen allemaal gezond afslanken en liefst zo snel mogelijk. Gezond en snel vermageren is nochtans geen goede combinatie. Om zo vlug mogelijk hun gezond gewicht te bereiken zoeken velen hun toevlucht tot allerlei crash diëten. Die beloven je in amper enkele weken tot tien kilo en meer af te slanken, dikwijls met peperdure maaltijdvervangers. Dergelijke wonder diëten bestaan uiteraard niet. Deze crash diëten doen je gezondheid veel meer kwaad dan goed. Gezond en blijvend afslanken zonder (crash) dieet is nochtans best mogelijk, maar daar zijn inspanningen, tijd en veel geduld voor nodig. Gezond afslanken doe je in de eerste plaats dankzij een gezonde voeding en voldoende beweging. Natuurproducten zoals kelp, zeewier en algjes kunnen je daar wél efficiënt bij helpen!

Gezond en blijven afslanken lukt je zeker met kelp, gezonde voeding uit de zee. Wetenschappelijk onderzoek toonde de vele gezonde eigenschappen van natuurproducten als kelp uitvoerig aan. Zowel kelp als zeewier en algjes barsten van de gezonde voedingsstoffen. Ze kunnen niet alleen als voedingssupplement gebruikt worden. Kelp is zo veelzijdig dat ze aan allerlei gerechten kunnen toegevoegd worden. Wil je gezond afslanken en tegelijk je gezondheid verbeteren, dan mag zowel zeewier als kelp en algjes in geen enkel gezond voedingspatroon ontbreken.

*Zeewier*
Kelp behoort tot de uitgebreide familie van grote zeealgen of zeewier. In de negentiende eeuw werd kelp voor alle mogelijke doeleinden gebruikt. Vooral de laatste jaren ontdekten wetenschappers de het belang van kelp voor onze gezondheid. Kelp werd bij ons vooral populair als voedingssupplement. Zowel kelp als zeewier en algjes zijn dan ook in alle bioshops en in biologische natuurvoedingswinkels verkrijgbaar in de vorm van capsules en poeder meestal als chlorella of spirulina.

Kelp komt recht uit de zee en wordt massaal gegeten in Japan. Het is bijzonder rijk aan allerlei vitaminen, mineralen, antioxidanten en spoorelementen. Het barst vooral van jodium maar bevat ook hoge concentraties ijzer, foliumzuur en vitamine B5. Kelp, recht uit zee, past in ieder gezond dieet. 

*Gezonde schildklier*
Kelp helpt je niet alleen gezond afslanken. Het zorgt tegelijk voor het optimaal functioneren van je schildklier en voor extra energie. Maar kelp doet nog veel meer. Het zorgt voor een gezonde bloedsomloop, voor meer weerstand en minder stress en het vertraagd ons ouderdomsproces. Kelp optimaliseert je stofwisseling en zal extra caloriën verbranden waardoor je dus op een natuurlijke en gezonde manier afslankt.

*Kelp is rijk aan jodium* 
Jodium wordt in de Westerse wereld toegevoegd aan zout. In normale omstandigheden zal het gebruik van een voedingssupplement met kelp een te hoge concentratie aan jodium veroorzaken. Dat is niet erg, het teveel aan jodium wordt immers spontaan afgevoerd. Slechts in extreme gevallen zal je schildklier hierdoor te langzaam functioneren, maar dat is slechts van voorbijgaande aard. Symptomen van een traag werkende schildklier zijn: slecht slapen, nervositeit, overmatig zweten, een versnelde hartslag en een verhoogde bloeddruk.

*Waarom is kelp zo gezond*
Kelp of zeewier en voedingssupplementen zoals chlorella en spirulina (op basis van kelp, zeewier en algen) is rijk aan talloze gezonde voedingsstoffen die je lichaam dagelijks nodig heeft om gezond en in conditie te blijven:.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## AdF

Ik zou http://www.schildklier.nl/asp/invado.asp?t=show&id=2314 maar eens bekijken... wat de artsen vinden van kelp in combinatie met de schildklier.

----------


## guillaume

Toch is een waarschuwing hier op zijn plaats. Sommige mensen reageren permanent (te)sterk op jodiumhoudende supplementen met als gevolg hyperaktiviteit, nervositeit, hartkloppingen, soms angsten. Dit gezien in mijn 30 jarige praktijk natuurgeneeskunde. Voorzichtigheid is dus geboden, zeker bij mensen met een niet zo sterk hart.. Werkt in de regel goed bij trage stofwisseling, vochtophoping, trage licht indolente (trage, "langzame") naturen. Raadpleeg event. mij : [email protected]

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor je aanvulling Guillaume!

----------


## Johanna A

Als vrijwlliger bij de Schildklierorganisaties Nederland weet ik dat kelp heel gevaarlijk kan zijn. Het valt me dan ook zwaar tegen dat een nationaal gezondheidsforum zulke foute reclame maakt. We strijden al 25 jaar tegen deze gevaarlijke uitlatingen. Mensen die met gewichtsproblemen kampen zijn op den duur bereid alles te slikken, letterlijk en figuurlijk.

----------

